# outsourcing of IT projects...



## apacz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I am running a little Internet service company in Berlin, Germany.
i have a private connection to the Philippines (my wife). I am considering to transfer our IT to Asia. (It is connected with the idea, to settle there in a few years). Does anybody here have any experiences or advice regarding Philippino companies offering SAAS or IT developing, engineering or similar?

Any advice could help.

Thx, Ali


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

does saas = Storage as a Service? if you start a company in the Philippines all has to be in your wife's name. labor is cheap here but internet is very very slow. Makati near Manila does have very fast internet. not too sure of the backbone speed!


----------

